# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية العربية >  حكم محكمة النقض في جريمة الاتجار بالبشر

## د.شيماء عطاالله

للاطلاع على الحكم انظر المرفق

----------

